
Bill Gates' bread lab visit - jseliger
https://www.gatesnotes.com/Development/Bread-Lab
======
nurblieh
Is this where Myhrvold did his research for the recently published "Modernist
Bread"?

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0982761058/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_dC-D...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0982761058/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_dC-
DzbQH0PDJH)

